
Red|blue: Solving the 2015 FLARE on RE Contest – Challenge #1 - 0x00410041
http://www.redblue.team/2015/10/solving-2015-flare-on-re-contest.html
======
grnadav1
very interesting write-up. is there a way to subscribe to future posts of this
sorts?

